# Chad Mendes: Nik Lentz would destroy Conor McGregor



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> We all know what Chad Mendes thinks when it comes to having a full camp against Conor McGregor. Not only does he believe he could 'kill' the interim UFC champ under normal circumstances, he even thinks one of his former victims would 'destroy' him too.
> 
> The Team Alpha Male star said just that while answering a question about his cardio:
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/11/2/9658174/chad-mendes-nik-lentz-would-destroy-conor-mcgregor


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd see Conor winning but if Lentz was intent on being a blanket it could get hairy.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> "And dude, look at my fight with Aldo. I fought Aldo, who’s one of the best pound for pound fighters in the world. I went five rounds with him and pushed the pace the entire time."
> 
> "When I’m prepared, my cardio is never an issue. It never has been.
> 
> "I train a proper fight, I kill Conor. And I don’t think my conditioning is gonna be a problem in this fight (against Edgar)."


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If he just said "I should have made sure I was in shape just in case. A mistake I won't make again. Hopefully we fight again one day" he'd have got tonnes of fans. Now? Does ANYONE want Frankie to lose?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Come on man. You can't do a promo where you claim to "always be in shape" and then blame your loss on not being in shape.

I know you stepped up. I know you saved the day. But even you have to see how bad this makes you look?

You may very well be able to beat Conor. Get a few wins and earn that rematch. Just stop. You're not Conor. You can't talk your way into a fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If he just said "I should have made sure I was in shape just in case. A mistake I won't make again. Hopefully we fight again one day" he'd have got tonnes of fans. Now? Does ANYONE want Frankie to lose?


Frankie is winning that fight bar a big punch from Mendes. The thing is though, let's say Mendes lands a huge punch, it makes the rematch intriguing again.. this is why I love MMA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Frankie is winning that fight bar a big punch from Mendes. The thing is though, let's say Mendes lands a huge punch, it makes the rematch intriguing again.. this is why I love MMA.


Yeah while Frankie was always stellar, his Cub fight really showed the difference between your normal wrestler and Frankie. The speed he gets in one those legs and scores the takedown. He does like to strike a bit which is why I'm not 100% on him beating Conor, plus his TDs might not be enough to ever beat Aldo, but with Mendes it should be good. Mendes has solid wrestler and is a cracking puncher but he's probably more suited to a war than fighting Frankie. That being said, name an MMA fighter who's more prone to accidental wars than Edgar haha.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

It's not that I disagree but why talk so much. Just fight dude, nobody is going to believe you, all they see is the win loss column so start winning and shut it.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

This is like when after Matt Brown beat Mike Pyle he said that 'people don't realize how good Pyle is... he could beat GSP'..... 

Just seems like he's trying to talk up his own win against Lentz despite his adversity to make his loss to Conor seem even more like an anomaly.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The little bitch in Chadly is coming out now. I suppose that spinning back kick that landed flush on his jaw in the first round has no effect on cardio along with the 2 dozen kicks to the body he took....off a guy who tore knee ligaments 4 weeks out from the fight. 

And Nik Lentz should go back to scamming people for $2 toys with crooked guns instead of writing overlong simpleton poetry trying to get a payday against a retired fighter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone on this site think Chad Mendes is a heavy favourite (in your mind) to beat Conor McGregor if he was 100% in shape? This forum has a lot of cnts (pot / kettle) but I think we all tend to know our MMA and have a good grasp on fights and stuff so I'm wondering if we have many that think Conor was getting killed and won cause Mendes was tired.


To me, Conor walked out and put Mendes on the cage. That was 100% of the question for me. Conor needs to bully people. He can do it over the course of a fight, like he can break you down more and more and progressively do it, but if he does it right off the bat he can wear you down quickly. I don't really doubt McGregor's TDD more than I respect Mendes' wrestling. He's great with the power shots and when he saw his moments he went for it. Conor took that Anderson Silva relaxed guard and took a few shots, but Mendes didn't "grapple" him. I can't tell if that was Conor's doing with a solid guard or Mendes not looking to advance position. None the less, when it got back on the feet Mendes landed some nice shots that bounced off Conor like they were nothing. Chad struggled with that I think. Mendes is a tank and his shots didn't phase Conor one bit. When he got hit though, everything seemed like a buckling shot, even in the first round.

Conor wouldn't have won in 2 rounds, but we had 2.5 times the fight we saw still to go. Do you reckon Mendes in shape has 2 and a half times the energy he had there?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Does anyone on this site think Chad Mendes is a heavy favourite (in your mind) to beat Conor McGregor if he was 100% in shape? This forum has a lot of cnts (pot / kettle) but I think we all tend to know our MMA and have a good grasp on fights and stuff so I'm wondering if we have many that think Conor was getting killed and won cause Mendes was tired.
> 
> 
> To me, Conor walked out and put Mendes on the cage. That was 100% of the question for me. Conor needs to bully people. He can do it over the course of a fight, like he can break you down more and more and progressively do it, but if he does it right off the bat he can wear you down quickly. I don't really doubt McGregor's TDD more than I respect Mendes' wrestling. He's great with the power shots and when he saw his moments he went for it. Conor took that Anderson Silva relaxed guard and took a few shots, but Mendes didn't "grapple" him. I can't tell if that was Conor's doing with a solid guard or Mendes not looking to advance position. None the less, when it got back on the feet Mendes landed some nice shots that bounced off Conor like they were nothing. Chad struggled with that I think. Mendes is a tank and his shots didn't phase Conor one bit. When he got hit though, everything seemed like a buckling shot, even in the first round.
> ...


I think Conor is the favourite in a rematch obviously but I saw enough in the first fight to be interested in a rematch, Chad was clearly blowing out of his arse but you'd expect him to come prepared next time and he did have some success on the ground so that's where he would probably look to take the fight. Blanket>punches>scramble>guillotine.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I hate to be 'that' guy, but wasn't McGregor carrying a pretty big injury going into the fight?

I'd say a healthy Conor, still smashes an in shape Mendes.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

so apparently this ACL healed up with out surgery? Because I don't recall hearing anything about him going under the knife again.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Killz said:


> I hate to be 'that' guy, but wasn't McGregor carrying a pretty big injury going into the fight?


Conor says he tore 80% of his ACL 3 months before he fought Mendes.

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...of-his-acl-prior-to-facing-chad-mendes-102915


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> so apparently this ACL healed up with out surgery? Because I don't recall hearing anything about him going under the knife again.


It was a partial tear from what I heard, 4 weeks out grappling with Rory. He got stems cells injected into the area to help it heal faster. But this is the whole reason I think he had big problems with the weight cut because he wasn't able to run until one week out from the fight, and running is how he cuts his weight mostly.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Nik Lentz could beat Conor McGregor but he has zero chance at drawing him. I would bet on Mendes to beat Conor but he's not going to get that fight because Conor is moving up.

Conor's fighting Jose and maybe Frankie and then he's moving up to 155


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Frankie beats Mendes and Conor beats Aldo I reckon Conor would give Frankie the fight. He seems to like Frankie a bit. He'll talk about Frankie's style but not about him personally like he does with others, at least to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Who doesn't like Frankie Edgar? He appears to be a good guy and fights like a warrior. I really admire him.

Now, I'd delete this post and write "fake trash" on him for money, don't get me wrong. We will probably see something like that.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Does anyone on this site think Chad Mendes is a heavy favourite (in your mind) to beat Conor McGregor if he was 100% in shape? This forum has a lot of cnts (pot / kettle) but I think we all tend to know our MMA and have a good grasp on fights and stuff so I'm wondering if we have many that think Conor was getting killed and won cause Mendes was tired.
> 
> 
> To me, Conor walked out and put Mendes on the cage. That was 100% of the question for me. Conor needs to bully people. He can do it over the course of a fight, like he can break you down more and more and progressively do it, but if he does it right off the bat he can wear you down quickly. I don't really doubt McGregor's TDD more than I respect Mendes' wrestling. He's great with the power shots and when he saw his moments he went for it. Conor took that Anderson Silva relaxed guard and took a few shots, but Mendes didn't "grapple" him. I can't tell if that was Conor's doing with a solid guard or Mendes not looking to advance position. None the less, when it got back on the feet Mendes landed some nice shots that bounced off Conor like they were nothing. Chad struggled with that I think. Mendes is a tank and his shots didn't phase Conor one bit. When he got hit though, everything seemed like a buckling shot, even in the first round.
> ...


A Mendes in shape took the best of Aldo for 5 rounds and had zero problems with his gas tank. 

Yes I would think he could continue to do what he had virtually zero trouble doing for the first two rounds with a turtle on his back under him. Mendes style wise was always a bad fight for him if not for Conor lucking out on a 2-week notice, and it showed quite obviously during the fight while Mendes still had gas. 2 body shots vs an entire 8 minutes of being POUNDED with elbows while begging for standups.

Conor would still have one shot KO power for 5 whole rounds so it wouldn't be a confident pick by any means, but I'd still give "full camp" Mendes or Edgar a very good chance over him.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Liddellianenko said:


> A Mendes in shape took the best of Aldo for 5 rounds and had zero problems with his gas tank.
> 
> Yes I would think he could continue to do what he had virtually zero trouble doing for the first two rounds with a turtle on his back under him. Mendes style wise was always a bad fight for him if not for Conor lucking out on a 2-week notice, and it showed quite obviously during the fight while Mendes still had gas. 2 body shots vs an entire 8 minutes of being POUNDED with elbows while begging for standups.
> 
> Conor would still have one shot KO power for 5 whole rounds so it wouldn't be a confident pick by any means, but I'd still give "full camp" Mendes or Edgar a very good chance over him.


The 2 weeks notice is a bunk argument. Conor slipped up in the post-fight interview. They did two tours prior to the fight, one for Aldo, one for Mendes.

Mendes was notified well in advance that there was a good chance he could be replacing Aldo (given that he pulls out of a lot of fights).

But if we want to run with the 2 weeks argument, which is false, Mendes has said many times that he prides himself on being in optimal shape all year round. 

He's said that since the moment McGregor joined the UFC he has been studying him and watching tape, because he knew that he'd be facing him one day - he's been studying McGregor for years.

Mendes has proved since the fight, like I predicted, that he doesn't have a champion's mentality. He is WEAK mentally. Moaning and whining constantly about the loss, saying that he lies up in bed at night with the loss haunting him, bitterness over the entire situation rather than reacting like a true champion should - accepting the loss and moving on, he still hasn't accepted it.

McGregor doesn't moan or make excuses up about his losses. He's gone back and forth with Duffy but he's never once tried to make up an excuse for the loss to him.

The difference in mentality between Mendes and McGregor is enormous, and that's why McG will be champ and money mendes won't ever be.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> A Mendes in shape took the best of Aldo for 5 rounds and had zero problems with his gas tank.
> 
> Yes I would think he could continue to do what he had virtually zero trouble doing for the first two rounds with a turtle on his back under him. Mendes style wise was always a bad fight for him if not for Conor lucking out on a 2-week notice, and it showed quite obviously during the fight while Mendes still had gas. 2 body shots vs an entire 8 minutes of being POUNDED with elbows while begging for standups.
> 
> Conor would still have one shot KO power for 5 whole rounds so it wouldn't be a confident pick by any means, but I'd still give "full camp" Mendes or Edgar a very good chance over him.


I think you saying POUNDED tells the story. Mendes was hitting him, sure. But you see more landing than that in your average fight all the time and still anyone can come back and win. He didn't even pass the guard. I'd say POUNDED would be like having someone in mount dropping bombs. Mendes had a more Chael Sonnen top game.

I think Mendes showed that he would struggle because he was negative right from the off. Conor ran across, kicked him, and put him against the cage. The size in the striking intimidated him a bit. Frankie Edgar, you can't really assume Conor would destroy him in any way based on what we've seen from Edgar before.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just rewatched the whole fight. Mendes looked gassed under the first minute. And what called my attention this time was the portion of the stand up fight, where we focused too much on Conor having the obvious advantage, but somehow slipped Mendes actulally landed some clean power shots on McGregor's head, being the midget wrestler he is.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Mendes is a cracking striker and landed some really hard shots on Conor. McGregor's one of those dudes who don't shot a single thing when he gets hit so it could demotivate you. He also taunts all the time. When you miss, he shakes his head and puts his hands out. Usually, when you land THAT is when they taunt but since Conor's doing it anyways, it's hard to know when you're hurting him I'd imagine.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The 2 weeks notice is a bunk argument. Conor slipped up in the post-fight interview. They did two tours prior to the fight, one for Aldo, one for Mendes.
> 
> Mendes was notified well in advance that there was a good chance he could be replacing Aldo (given that he pulls out of a lot of fights).
> 
> ...


Mendes said he's in "great shape" year round for a regular guy, not "optimal" ... he then clarified in his last interview saying good shape for regular guy is still not enough to fight 10 mins against a trained fighter in a cage. You can't stay in "optimal" fighting shape all year round, you'd die of exhaustion and overwork.

Anyone who's tried it can agree, full on fighting including grappling is THE most tiring thing you can do, because if you even go below 100% for a second the other guy will overpower you in a heartbeat. 

It's like running a full sprint for 5 mins straight, with 30 secs rests in between. Unless you've been training cardio non-stop for months, there is absolutely NO WAY you can last past 2 rounds. In fact most amateur fights don't even have rounds past the second, because they know it's just going to end up being two wheezing guys winging a slow haymaker every 30 seconds.

Mendes has been studying Conor for years ... great, clearly it was effective because he beat the living tar out of him for 2 rounds. He just didn't have time to put GAS in his tank to finish the job, something he would need regardless of who he was facing.

Also LMAO at Conor being "graceful" about the Duffy loss. The magnanimous Conor McGregor, so accepting of his losses ... every time he's asked about it, he goes on a random rant about how Duffy also lost after beating him and retired .. as if Duffy losing to someone ELSE somehow makes Conor getting easily choked out so much better :laugh:. 






The dude is as bitter if not more than Mendes, and he lost fair and square with full preparation unlike a last minute gassed replacement. 

Of course Mendes will never be champ, who said he would be :confused02:? We already saw him get beat by the current champ twice you know, it's not rocket science. You know that guy Conor still hasn't beaten yet either? We're just discussing the outcome of their fight under more reasonable circumstances, especially considering how it went.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think you saying POUNDED tells the story. Mendes was hitting him, sure. But you see more landing than that in your average fight all the time and still anyone can come back and win. He didn't even pass the guard. I'd say POUNDED would be like having someone in mount dropping bombs. Mendes had a more Chael Sonnen top game.
> 
> I think Mendes showed that he would struggle because he was negative right from the off. Conor ran across, kicked him, and put him against the cage. The size in the striking intimidated him a bit. Frankie Edgar, you can't really assume Conor would destroy him in any way based on what we've seen from Edgar before.


Tito Ortiz never passed guard either, just threw short, HARD elbows like Mendes did, all night until his opponents broke completely. 5 rounds of that and Conor would be a bigger mess than Ken Shamrock.

Ow wow Conor ran across and threw a kick for all of 20 seconds! You're right that totally trumps 8 minutes of this










I know if I'm in a fight the last thing I'd want is a guy running at me, throwing a strike and pushing me ... it's all over man, all over. Sometime during the 50th elbow and Conor pleading to the ref, Mendes must have been totally peeing himself in fear of that amazing "run" :laugh:.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Ow wow Conor ran across and threw a kick for all of 20 seconds! You're right that totally trumps 8 minutes of this


8 minutes is a bit of an exaggeration, no?


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I believe Conor khtfo, right?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Glothin said:


> I'm not sure, but I believe Conor khtfo, right?


Yeah, when Mendes gassed from 2 weeks worth of cardio. Good job reading.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Liddell is so emotional biased against McGregor it's hardly worth debating. Again, just completely ignoring that Mendes knew well in advance that he was being called as a back up replacement in case Aldo pulled out - 2 weeks my fcking ass.

Ignoring that Conor was also badly injured coming into the fight.

Ignoring that McGregor also had to deal with a completely different opponent.

Yea, Conor was getting his ass handed to him for 8 mins despite completely outlanding Mendes and doing more damage during those 8 mins (look up the stats).

McGregor almost landed the same amount of strikes as Mendes from the bottom position, with those elbows he unleashed.

But if you want to carry on with the "Mendes was whooping him for 8 mins" narrative despite statistics saying the complete opposite, you carry on with that.

I'm looking forward to the excuses come post-Aldo fight after he KO's him. "reports show that Aldo had the snivels one week prior to the fight, he'd beat him at full health."


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Liddell is so emotional biased against McGregor it's hardly worth debating. Again, just completely ignoring that Mendes knew well in advance that he was being called as a back up replacement in case Aldo pulled out - 2 weeks my fcking ass.
> 
> Ignoring that Conor was also badly injured coming into the fight.
> 
> ...


Conor's so called injury is speculation and horseshit, we don't know if he was injured or how badly he was and even then he says he took stem cells to patch it up. We DO know that Mendes didn't have a fight until two weeks before.

So Jose Aldo injures out of fight with X-Rays to prove it, he's "cowardly ducking" Conor, his harem all over the internet starts parroting their infallible god's nonsense. But Conor and a couple of his buddies "say" he was injured and hold on, that's all the evidence RS needs! Talk about emotional bias, you are in deep erotic love with the man, it's comical debating with you about him. A normally intelligent poster turns into a gibbering hypocritical lover parroting cultish nonsense.

McGregor dealing with another opponent than the one he trained for is a lesser thing than having zero cardio for the fight. Most amateurs and low level pros don't have a shred of footage or a tailored gameplan for the random guys they fight. Yet ask these guys to get into a cage without training cardio and they'll think you're out of your mind.

You're counting those little rabbit taps in between puppy dog looks to the ref from the bottom as "equal stats" :laugh:? They had ZERO force, Mendes was winging it. Show me a nice pic of Mendes getting pounded before he gassed, like the one I posted of Conor, then we'll talk about "equal strikes".

I can't wait till December. I tried convincing myself this guy is alright and he has a good shot at Aldo, because he does have some decent talent and a handful of good qualities. But the absolute blindness of his worshippers in addition to his own vomit worthy act consistently push me the other way.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddell's about to come out with "McGregor Vs Mendes was a robbery, I had it 50-45 to Mendes".


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Funny seeing liddell being called anti Conor by people who would lick the jizz off his hotel room curtains. Judging by their insurmountable number of fanboy posts (find more posts..) pertaining to the fighter in question it's them who cant see the wood for the trees.. Or curtains.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Liddellianenko said:


> Conor's so called injury is speculation and horseshit, we don't know if he was injured or how badly he was and even then he says he took stem cells to patch it up. We DO know that Mendes didn't have a fight until two weeks before.
> 
> So Jose Aldo injures out of fight with X-Rays to prove it, he's "cowardly ducking" Conor, his harem all over the internet starts parroting their infallible god's nonsense. But Conor and a couple of his buddies "say" he was injured and hold on, that's all the evidence RS needs! Talk about emotional bias, you are in deep erotic love with the man, it's comical debating with you about him. A normally intelligent poster turns into a gibbering hypocritical lover parroting cultish nonsense.
> 
> ...


So that must mean 90 percent of injuries are just claims and speculation, seeing as though most fighters don't actually post proof or x-rays of their injuries. 

You got proof of Duffy's concussion he claimed to have suffered before the Poirier fight? Was he lying too?

Given the fact that McGregor fought and dominated Max Holloway with a TORN ACL, I see no reason why he would lie about this injury, especially coming off a 2nd round TKO win where his opponent was left curled into a ball on the floor waiting for the referee to intervene. 

Who said Aldo was "cowardly" ducking McGregor? Not me, so I don't know who you're quoting with them speech marks. My speculation, and it is just that, is that Aldo backed out of the fight because he was worried about getting busted for certain substances. I have never said anything about him being "scared" of Conor, more scared of tarnishing his career with a failed drug test.

Rabbit taps? Those taps were enough to get Mendes asking the referee to make him stop, because he thought they were illegal. Those rabbit taps were straight up Sanchez/Guida, not sure what the hell you were watching.










He rearranged Mendes' intestines with a good few of these, which striking analysts like Jack Slack have said are one of the main reasons for gassing sapping the wind out of his sails.

Yea, he was winging shots, most of which McGregor rolled with and countered with accurate, sniping straights and body kicks.

He whooped and out landed Mendes on the feet, remained calm on the ground, got back up and made him curl up into a ball in the 2nd round. That's called an ass whooping, end of story.

See you post-fight Liddell.

I told you he was going to KO Mendes in the 2nd round after softening him up with body shots, you didn't believe me. I'm telling you he's going to KO Aldo in three, maybe after that materializes you'll come to your senses.

*"Mendes' striking has improved tremendously over the years but he only finds success in the pocket. Aldo was happy to trade with Mendes in the pocket for five rounds in their last fight but I see McGregor stifling Mendes from range with body kicks and finishing Chad off with a sniping left hand. Conor McGregor, TKO, round 2."* You might as well call me Mystic Mac. 

Then he's going to LW and he's going to win the belt there.



gazh said:


> Funny seeing liddell being called anti Conor by people who would lick the jizz off his hotel room curtains. Judging by their insurmountable number of fanboy posts (find more posts..) pertaining to the fighter in question it's them who cant see the wood for the trees.. Or curtains.


Lick the jizz off his hotel curtains? U wot m8? Fk knows what fantasies you come up with.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@gazh, he KOed him in two rounds. The rounds were close too. I'm a HUGE McGregor fan for sure, but he was hardly getting smashed like Liddell's saying.


----------



## BrazIllinois (Oct 18, 2015)

People on this board seem to get very emotional about certain fighters. I agree that McGregor is annoying but that's what he's going for. He wants a reaction. And he's good at it despite having the trash talking skills of a wooden spoon. He's honestly probably one of the smartest guys in the UFC. 

What I find more irritating than anything is the way Dana is acting through all of this. It's obvious he wants Conor to win. Very unprofessional.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

BrazIllinois said:


> People on this board seem to get very emotional about certain fighters.


:laugh: Ya think?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> So that must mean 90 percent of injuries are just claims and speculation, seeing as though most fighters don't actually post proof or x-rays of their injuries.
> 
> You got proof of Duffy's concussion he claimed to have suffered before the Poirier fight? Was he lying too?
> 
> ...


I don't care about what fruity-fake-named-internet-armchair-journalist opinion you pass off as "proof" (speculation) of body shots gassing a guy with 2 weeks of prep. Most from the UK and Ireland are having as biased an affair with this tool as you are. Does this guy have a degree in "striking analysis" ? Or is he just an anonymous fanboy watching TV like the rest of us and has access to a keyboard?

"Whooped and outlanded on the feet" :laugh: the fanboyism is strong with this one. The striking was barely even for the TWO MINUTES total they even spent standing, out of the nineish in which Conor got dumped on his ass repeatedly and busted open until Mendes gassed. Only a blind fanboy can cling to even action that was less than a quarter of the fight and ignore the completely one-sided rest of it until the inevitable gassing.

So you're saying Aldo faked his injury whatever the reason, but the burden of proof only lies on fighters you don't worship eh? Conor's "word" is good enough, but not actual X-rays PLUS the word of Aldo and his entire camp. Why would he lie or exaggerate? To misdirect from the fact that he was getting his ass kicked by a guy on a tenth of a camp and preserve his massive ego. The guy is honest as they come though, what with his $100 million contract stories, so obviously his word is gold.

Not surprising of course, your hypocrisy is never more evident than when you post about Conor. You rant at everyone on the internet about the holocaust-like evil of eating meat, then rave about the amazing regimen of a guy who not only follows a meat heavy paleo diet but pumps himself full of aborted fetal tissue. 

You rant about the inherent evil of money and chasing it, then gloss over it when this guy bases his ENTIRE PERSONA on nothing but chasing and flaunting money and lying about it (100 million dollar contract from none other than Dana White :laugh:?). More so than any other fighter in MMA HISTORY.

You accuse Aldo of juicing (without proof) and harp about his use of IVs, then turn a blind eye to possibly the largest weight cutter and most drained looking hobo at any UFC weigh-in in history. 

Then you wonder why people are speculating about your illicit relationship with the the hobo. Yeah I've heard your "I'm not going to abandon my parents (or my lovers) for their flaws am I?" rationale. The same free pass obviously doesn't apply to other fighters you don't worship.

And wow you got A prediction right? Calling the same result that he's had in every other win (Power left hand TKO for a southpaw striker, I'm shocked!)? On a last minute gassed replacement to boot! Good job scooter! That's got to be the first time someone's done that in the sport of MMA. Or maybe the MMA world must be filled with savants, because every event half the forum is spot on in multiple fights in things like the CPL or prediction threads. I'm not even gonna bother listing the dozens of main event predictions I've got right down to the method and round, I'll leave opening up the CPL threads as an exercise for you.

Surely this once in a lifetime event requires some sort of special celebration, like talking like a cult tool and regurgitating gag worthy lines from your fantasy lover. Here's my prediction, within a year you'll have his face tattooed into your ass ... call me Mystic Mac :laugh:. Oh and Aldo wins. As usual.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Liddell is unbiased though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, sure..


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Lick the jizz off his hotel curtains? U wot m8? Fk knows what fantasies you come up with.


A bit close to home is it, jizzlicker?

:thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> I don't care about what fruity-fake-named-internet-armchair-journalist opinion you pass off as "proof" (speculation) of body shots gassing a guy with 2 weeks of prep. Most from the UK and Ireland are having as biased an affair with this tool as you are. Does this guy have a degree in "striking analysis" ? Or is he just an anonymous fanboy watching TV like the rest of us and has access to a keyboard?
> 
> "Whooped and outlanded on the feet" :laugh: the fanboyism is strong with this one. The striking was barely even for the TWO MINUTES total they even spent standing, out of the nineish in which Conor got dumped on his ass repeatedly and busted open until Mendes gassed. Only a blind fanboy can cling to even action that was less than a quarter of the fight and ignore the completely one-sided rest of it until the inevitable gassing.
> 
> ...


I've just noticed the credits are gone! There i was thinking I would take your remaining ones in the Aldo fight. Such a shame, as I was going to distribute them to the poor of the forum (Gaz) 

So instead I'll take your sister(s) as payment for your next loss liddell. Payment "in kind".

But a few short months it took for your hypnosis to wear off, such is what happens with that short term form of therapy. Unfortunately Conor doesn't fight but a few times a year, enough downtime for the delusion to once again take hold, with grand thoughts of wrestlers and rodents sneezing from the top position. 

Its a good thing stem cells are taken from body fat these days, because there are probably not enough feti in the world to cure your ailments.
I will arrange for your treatment in a local clinic, the millions of credits I took from you should cover the cost. You have even already passed the first hurdle by the admittance of foolishness post fight, however your fall off the wagon has clearly been torrential, and you'll need to be held back for further tests once Aldo has been dispensed. We will find a solution to your illness, worry not!


----------



## BrazIllinois (Oct 18, 2015)

I really want Aldo to win now.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> I've just noticed the credits are gone! There i was thinking I would take your remaining ones in the Aldo fight. Such a shame, as I was going to distribute them to the poor of the forum (Gaz)
> 
> So instead I'll take your sister(s) as payment for your next loss liddell. Payment "in kind".
> 
> ...


Hah I had a mild shock from a short notice replacement fight that I hadn't even planned on betting on but the real fight is yet to come. I didn't realise I was up against someone who never had a wrong last minute pick in his life.

I don't have a sister but you can have my brother who sadly for you doesn't swing the way of your butt buddy Conor, but he can kick your ass worse than Aldo will Conor's in a month. I'll even pass on your fat skanky sister / cousin / whatever, you can use that cow to extract all the fatty stem cells you'll need to recover from both the beatings :laugh:!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I've just noticed the credits are gone! There i was thinking I would take your remaining ones in the Aldo fight. Such a shame, as I was going to distribute them to the poor of the forum (Gaz)


As the forum token Irish you know all about poverty, so I appreciate the gesture potato man.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Disappointing retorts from the deluded duo! How quickly they forget. Come December I will be in full gloat mode!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Disappointing retorts from the deluded duo! How quickly they forget. Come December I will be in full gloat mode!


Gloat all you want, I've not picked against Conor.. don't let that stop your overactive imagination though.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mendes wouldn't be a heavy favorite because McGregor like Rousey and Anderson have a passionate betting faction that will always keep the betting respectable.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> Gloat all you want, I've not picked against Conor.. don't let that stop your overactive imagination though.


I seem to remember you harassing me about something pre Mendez fight! :fighting05:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

To all you evil Siths I say this!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Liddellianenko said:


> I don't care about what fruity-fake-named-internet-armchair-journalist opinion you pass off as "proof" (speculation) of body shots gassing a guy with 2 weeks of prep. Most from the UK and Ireland are having as biased an affair with this tool as you are. Does this guy have a degree in "striking analysis" ? Or is he just an anonymous fanboy watching TV like the rest of us and has access to a keyboard?
> 
> "Whooped and outlanded on the feet" :laugh: the fanboyism is strong with this one. The striking was barely even for the TWO MINUTES total they even spent standing, out of the nineish in which Conor got dumped on his ass repeatedly and busted open until Mendes gassed. Only a blind fanboy can cling to even action that was less than a quarter of the fight and ignore the completely one-sided rest of it until the inevitable gassing.
> 
> ...


lol @ how emotional you get.

I don't worship McGregor or any fighter/celebrity.

I wouldn't be cheering his name and begging for an autograph if I saw him on the street, I'd simply treat him as I treat any other human being I come across.

He's an entertainer/very good MMA talent, that's it. I have other people who I hold in much higher regard and people I truly do look up to other than conor fcking mcgregor or any other mma fighter.

Predicting him to TKO Aldo and take the LW belt isn't worshiping, it's just an honest assessment of how I view his talent in the sport and what I see him achieving. The same way you saw Glover/Jones or whoever having very good success.

He's going to TKO Aldo, then he's going to take the LW belt, have a few more fights and retire. He'll likely go down as one of the best talents in the sport.

That's my prediction, not worshiping. Just stating how i see things unfolding in the future. I was right with Jones, Velasquez, Weidman and others, I think McGregor will follow suit.

Fedor Emelianenko is the best HW to ever live. His achievements are unparalleled. Does stating that make me a worshiper? I'm not even a fan of Fedor, couldn't care less about him. Just stating things as they are.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I seem to remember you harassing me about something pre Mendez fight! :fighting05:


Wrong, i think you're referring to this thread:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/209497-official-conor-mcgregor-vs-chad-mendes-thread-14.html#post3304042

I did call you deluded, but not because you picked Conor but because you gave Chad only one chance in 15 to win the fight. You can also see i called the fight right, if Conor wins he wins it before the third round.

:thumbsup:

Can't wait for Aldo-McGregor.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> Wrong, i think you're referring to this thread:
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/209497-official-conor-mcgregor-vs-chad-mendes-thread-14.html#post3304042
> 
> ...


And I stand by that one in 15. During the fight I wasn't worried in the slightest, and Im being totally honest. The 3 spinning back kicks that landed flush in the first round are what gassed mendez, along with the other kick jabs to the body. People are forgetting Conor landed a flush spinning back kick right to Chads jaw, and two harder ones to the rib cage. They are what won the fight. I have watched it 20 times, and that kick to the jaw probably won the fight on its own. It had the same effect Joses punch after the bell had. 
I thought Conor would defend the takedown better, but I expected Chad to land a few takedowns, and as soon as he attempted anything other then full guard Conor got up and beat the shit out of him. 

People can say Chad did this and that, but the only position he was safe in during the whole fight was full guard where he threw one strike every 20 seconds. You don't win 5 round fights from full guard these days, not even 1 in 15. Even Frankie doesn't stay in full guard. 
Give Chad a full camp, and give Conor a strong knee and my best guess is those benefits both cancel eachother out. Chad is still gona land a takedown or two, and Conor is still going to land kicks to chads face and body. No man alive can take those kicks and maintain cardio for 5 rounds, not even on the organic juice. 
And actually since Chad landed at least 3 full force punches flush on Conors jaw and didn't even rattle him, I'll change that 1 in 15 to 1 in 30! :thumb02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> And I stand by that one in 15. During the fight I wasn't worried in the slightest, and Im being totally honest. The 3 spinning back kicks that landed flush in the first round are what gassed mendez, along with the other kick jabs to the body. People are forgetting Conor landed a flush spinning back kick right to Chads jaw, and two harder ones to the rib cage. They are what won the fight. I have watched it 20 times, and that kick to the jaw probably won the fight on its own. It had the same effect Joses punch after the bell had.
> I thought Conor would defend the takedown better, but I expected Chad to land a few takedowns, and as soon as he attempted anything other then full guard Conor got up and beat the shit out of him.
> 
> People can say Chad did this and that, but the only position he was safe in during the whole fight was full guard where he threw one strike every 20 seconds. You don't win 5 round fights from full guard these days, not even 1 in 15. Even Frankie doesn't stay in full guard.
> ...


You're definitely deluded, there are other factors you're not considering in a rematch, some fighters take big punches well til they have their lights switched off, if you think Chad can't one punch KO Conor because he took some punches in the first fight you also probably think Conor can fly and is infact Father Christmas! The guillotine could also be a factor! 1 in 30 my anus.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> You're definitely deluded, there are other factors you're not considering in a rematch, some fighters take big punches well til they have their lights switched off, if you think Chad can't one punch KO Conor because he took some punches in the first fight you also probably think Conor can fly and is infact Father Christmas! The guillotine could also be a factor! 1 in 30 my anus.


Chad hit him 3 times with everything he had. Full force right hands crack on the jaw. Flush. As good as any shots ive seen Mendes land in his career. Before the fight I would have thought that was his chance to win, but it basically demonstrated the issues with weight class in the UFC. What makes you think he can knock him out in a rematch?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Chad hit him 3 times with everything he had. Full force right hands crack on the jaw. Flush. As good as any shots ive seen Mendes land in his career. Before the fight I would have thought that was his chance to win, but it basically demonstrated the issues with weight class in the UFC. What makes you think he can knock him out in a rematch?


I think Chad has the power to knock any 145er out, without exception, you'd be a fool to think it cannot happen.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> What makes you think he can knock him out in a rematch?


Anderson Silva


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> I think Chad has the power to knock any 145er out, without exception, you'd be a fool to think it cannot happen.


Pfff, does not compute. Not once not twice but thrice he hits a man with full power shots, flush and he barely blinks. Yet you still think he can knock him out. Size matters, thats not foolishness its a larger thicker skull. Chad said himself its very disheartening when you hit a guy with everything you have and then he laughs at you. 
Poirier clipped Conor hard, Brandao also clipped him very hard, so hard a tooth got knocked out. Both very heavy hitters, Brandao hits like a train. Conor is too big for the FW division, he has proven it over and over. 

Anderson Silva is not comparable, Chris Weidman is a very big dude for the weight class, combined with an ageing man. Skull and bones get thinner and less dense as a man gets older. Maybe Chad can KO Conor in 10 years.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Pfff, does not compute. Not once not twice but thrice he hits a man with full power shots, flush and he barely blinks. Yet you still think he can knock him out. Size matters, thats not foolishness its a larger thicker skull. Chad said himself its very disheartening when you hit a guy with everything you have and then he laughs at you.
> Poirier clipped Conor hard, Brandao also clipped him very hard, so hard a tooth got knocked out. Both very heavy hitters, Brandao hits like a train. Conor is too big for the FW division, he has proven it over and over.
> 
> Anderson Silva is not comparable, Chris Weidman is a very big dude for the weight class, combined with an ageing man. Skull and bones get thinner and less dense as a man gets older. Maybe Chad can KO Conor in 10 years.


You see, you've went from credible to ridiculous in just a few posts. Conor is a big 145 but there are plenty of fighters who are bigger for their respective weight classes, there is infact some evidence to suggest bigger weight cuts may make the brain more susceptible to concussive blows.

Also whilst you're right that bone density does reduce with age, this is not the case with a high end athlete barely 40 like Anderson Silva.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

gazh said:


> You see, you've went from credible to ridiculous in just a few posts. Conor is a big 145 but there are plenty of fighters who are bigger for their respective weight classes, there is infact some evidence to suggest bigger weight cuts may make the brain more susceptible to concussive blows.
> 
> Also whilst you're right that bone density does reduce with age, this is not the case with a high end athlete barely 40 like Anderson Silva.


Right since you've been saying Im a fool, deluded and ridiculous right from the start. 

And yes Anderson Silva is superhuman and not comparable to any other man, and has alien physiology like Chuck Liddell. Few beers on you when you wrote that?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Right since you've been saying Im a fool, deluded and ridiculous right from the start.
> 
> And yes Anderson Silva is superhuman and not comparable to any other man, and has alien physiology like Chuck Liddell. Few beers on you when you wrote that?


The earlier age end of the scale for osteoporosis sufferers (and other similar bone density issues) is usually in the 50s, in addition these individuals are usually in poor health anyway, Anderson Silva is a high end athlete - about as far from Fat Paddy round O'Neill's pub as you'll find. I'm trying to say that it's highly unlikely that he broke his leg due to being 40.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not referring to osteoporosis just the regular ageing process. And I'm talking about his skull and the ability to take a punch, the leg break was something different. 
As guys get older their chin goes, they can't take punches anymore, bone density gradually decreases. countless examples of guys in the UFC that stopped being able to take punches as they got into the late 30's and early 40's. At this point the only guys I can think of who can take a punch and are older are hunt and Roy both of whom have been ko'd recently


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> ... give Conor a strong knee ...


LOL, so, Aldo was straight faking his well documented injury, but Conor fought with a debilitating bad knee because... he said so. :laugh:

At least he could rest that sore knee in his last fight by being laid on the floor for the most part of it.

I can see this very line being used when calling for a rematch with the Champion.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I'm not referring to osteoporosis just the regular ageing process. And I'm talking about his skull and the ability to take a punch, the leg break was something different.
> As guys get older their chin goes, they can't take punches anymore, bone density gradually decreases. countless examples of guys in the UFC that stopped being able to take punches as they got into the late 30's and early 40's. At this point the only guys I can think of who can take a punch and are older are hunt and Roy both of whom have been ko'd recently


You could argue that a lifetime of being punched is more of a factor than age when it comes to a fighters ability to absorb a punch, they're intrinsically linked obviously so impossible to tell like..


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

He did it training with Rory and Rory confirmed it. Dana White was the one who said he injected stem cells to speed the recovery. 

I never said Jose didn't get injured I said he was stupid training full contact 2 weeks out with someone he didn't know. Just like
Joe Duffy was stupid a couple weeks ago. In a few years after a couple more potential careers are ruined maybe some of these moronic coaches will actually work out what the problem is.... Full contact sparring with no headgear a week
from a main event is the height of stupidity if you ask me. Joe Duffy may never again get a main event slot.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sure repeated beatings would deteriorate a fighter too. But I've read up on this subject after randy started to get dropped very easily in his last few fights. The human skull gets thinner with age


----------

